# A grandmothers love!



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Hers a few pics of our Bullmastiff pup and her grandmother.
Their characters are so alike its scarey!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful pictures, you must be proud of them,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

that pup is STUNNING


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks collie.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> that pup is STUNNING


Thanks Tashi, She towers over the Bull terriers now


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

i want her!!!!!!!if i whinge enough i might get


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

claire said:


> i want her!!!!!!!if i whinge enough i might get


It works for me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

bloody ell that pup of urz has got massive  he's gorgeous, very nice pics, granmum is sure a bloody size lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> It works for me!


its wot us women do


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

claire said:


> its wot us women do


Its wot us women do best so im told


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> bloody ell that pup of urz has got massive  he's gorgeous, very nice pics, granmum is sure a bloody size lol.


She was twice the size after xmas. We had to put her on a diet as she blew up like a balloon after we had her spayed. We just call her fatty now


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> She was twice the size after xmas. We had to put her on a diet as she blew up like a balloon after we had her spayed. We just call her fatty now


LOL shes still gorgeous  
was she alot skinnyer be4 u got her spayed???


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL shes still gorgeous
> was she alot skinnyer be4 u got her spayed???


Yeah she looked normal before. She's like a pin head now. Before her diet she was just solid the whole length of her body, reminded me of a dolphin with her little face


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Yeah she looked normal before. She's like a pin head now. Before her diet she was just solid the whole length of her body, reminded me of a dolphin with her little face


HAHAHA dolphin lol.
i think her head looks well nice.

i asked about ur dogs size be4 because i want to get beryl spayed, and to tell the truth she never really has been a chunky dog and never really seems to put much weight on so kinda hoping she does.

im not getting her spayed for that reason btw lol, shes did her bit and gave me 2 quality litters bless her so now its about time to have her done.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> HAHAHA dolphin lol.
> i think her head looks well nice.
> 
> i asked about ur dogs size be4 because i want to get beryl spayed, and to tell the truth she never really has been a chunky dog and never really seems to put much weight on so kinda hoping she does.
> ...


Well mine never had a weight problem before and from what ive heard many of them tend to gain weight after they'v been spayed. Ive only ever had her and her mother done but her mother became quite ill with cancer straight after so I cant say if she would have got podgy or not.
She's also on just under half the amount of food she used to have so she's cheaper to run now


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Well mine never had a weight problem before and from what ive heard many of them tend to gain weight after they'v been spayed. Ive only ever had her and her mother done but her mother became quite ill with cancer straight after so I cant say if she would have got podgy or not.
> She's also on just under half the amount of food she used to have so she's cheaper to run now


LOL thats a good thing 
my old staffy has always been a big boned girl, when she was done she got bloody massive, looked like a pig she did, im also givin her half the food she ate be4 coz she was so fat and at 14 i worry about her heart...fill sorry for her coz shes always hungrey


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL thats a good thing
> my old staffy has always been a big boned girl, when she was done she got bloody massive, looked like a pig she did, im also givin her half the food she ate be4 coz she was so fat and at 14 i worry about her heart...fill sorry for her coz shes always hungrey


I know, it makes you feel guilty dont it. She'l eat hers then walk by the others to see what they'v got and if I turn my back she's straight in the greedy cow


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> I know, it makes you feel guilty dont it. She'l eat hers then walk by the others to see what they'v got and if I turn my back she's straight in the greedy cow


LOL shes just the same gawd luv her heart, but its got ta be done


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL shes just the same gawd luv her heart, but its got ta be done


Thats it, you can even get nicked for over feeding your dog these days


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Thats it, you can even get nicked for over feeding your dog these days


haha imagine that tho 

did u see that big ol fat rotty on that fat dog program???
i must admit that was evil...never in me life seen one so fat ever  was like a pop belly pig.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> haha imagine that tho
> 
> did u see that big ol fat rotty on that fat dog program???
> i must admit that was evil...never in me life seen one so fat ever  was like a pop belly pig.


I didnt see it. If you know your dog is too fat though it aint right to keep pumping it wiv food.
Got to go, other half will be home in a min  yay.
Have a good evening loe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> I didnt see it. If you know your dog is too fat though it aint right to keep pumping it wiv food.
> Got to go, other half will be home in a min  yay.
> Have a good evening loe.


Thx bullbreeds  have a nice evening yaself  byeeeee .


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Hers a few pics of our Bullmastiff pup and her grandmother.
> Their characters are so alike its scarey!


the grand mother looks fed up lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

garryd said:


> the grand mother looks fed up lol


u aving a laff...fed up as wiv food? lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> u aving a laff...fed up as wiv food? lol


Hello Loe you come back to us then


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> Hello Loe you come back to us then


Hi tashi  yep i went off to let dogs out for a loo etc  ethel was crying on the landing for a cuddle aswell blesssss  so couldnt resist.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Hi tashi  yep i went off to let dogs out for a loo etc  ethel was crying on the landing for a cuddle aswell blesssss  so couldnt resist.


just left my lot out for the last run before bed wont be late tonight long drive tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> just left my lot out for the last run before bed wont be late tonight long drive tomorrow


ooooo yes the dog show  Bet vixy cant wait.
are you judgeing tomoz???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> ooooo yes the dog show  Bet vixy cant wait.
> are you judgeing tomoz???


no just delivering Elvis back to his mum


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> no just delivering Elvis back to his mum


LOL @ elvis...is that really his name???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous dogs  great pics


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL @ elvis...is that really his name???


No his name is Chance


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

love the pics so cute i want one


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> No his name is Chance


lol and theres me thinkin he really was called elvis haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Lovely dogs!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Hers a few pics of our Bullmastiff pup and her grandmother.
> Their characters are so alike its scarey!


These pics just make me melt - so cute.

Sue


----------

